# Last names gone from waybill?



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

Checked the waybill a few times last night and all the last names are gone. Just an initial now?

Anyone else? or did I just get lucky with 20 + riders in a row who only entered a last initial?


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Same thing in Ct


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

I liked having the full name. Helped me figure out if I was looking for an Asian/Caucasian/Indian/Etc on pickup.
Helpful in a crowd to look for an Asian guy named steve with his phone out that is looking like he needs a ride...

I do understand though. I, and my wife, both use uber as passengers and both our accounts are first name and last initial only.

Oh well.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

The answer is in distinctive indian last names.

I think uber read the tread about not picking up indian passengers because they didn't tip and smelled.
They can't lose that much rupees converted into dollars


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

marketmark said:


> I liked having the full name. Helped me figure out if I was looking for an Asian/Caucasian/Indian/Etc on pickup.
> Helpful in a crowd to look for an Asian guy named steve with his phone out that is looking like he needs a ride...
> 
> I do understand though. I, and my wife, both use uber as passengers and both our accounts are first name and last initial only.
> ...


I would think this would weaken Uber's position that they are simply a payment processor. In what universe is the payment processor the only person with the customer's full name, and the supposed merchant, the driver in this case, does not have that information?

Uber should fess up that they are a transportation company and issue us the correct 1099's.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Agreed, feel very uneasy picking up with just a first letter. There are reason for and against this but safety and transparency are traits that must prevail.

Full name please! Think I might just ask the pax when they enter from now on


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I thought that this was my fault. Id been in the habit of texting, for instance, the woman who last Saturday was claiming in Spanish, that she didn't speak English and that she didn't know where she was, "thank you, *first and last name.* I know you just hopped in a cab to avoid your 3.8 surge...now cancel your ****ing trip asshole."


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I guess this is another example of Uber not caring about their drivers. First, they took off the destination from the waybill. Now they have taken the last name off. One has a hard time believing that any regulatory agency that requires a waybill (ie. the Ca. Public Utilities Commission) would find that Uber's current waybill meets those requirements.


----------



## BassPathfinder (Jan 4, 2015)

marketmark said:


> Checked the waybill a few times last night and all the last names are gone. Just an initial now?
> 
> Anyone else? or did I just get lucky with 20 + riders in a row who only entered a last initial?


Dallas Same!


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

Driver 42 said:


> The last name seems to have disappeared from the app and waybill everywhere in the U.S.. And I think it is a problem.
> 
> Having the passenger's real, FULL name was a protection for drivers needing help from law enforcement. If a passenger is a raging a-hole before the trip even starts -- and this has happened to me more than once -- you may need the passenger's NAME.
> 
> ...


Riders don't get your name, you don't get theirs.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

But they get our UberPhone number and can leave us Voice and Text messages as long as I work for Uber ...

Is this news to you ?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> The last name seems to have disappeared from the app and waybill everywhere in the U.S.. And I think it is a problem.
> 
> Having the passenger's real, FULL name was a protection for drivers needing help from law enforcement. If a passenger is a raging a-hole before the trip even starts -- and this has happened to me more than once -- you may need the passenger's NAME.
> 
> ...


Holy crap


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> Riders don't get your name, you don't get theirs.


And first name last ini should be fine, but -SNAP-they should have your back if threatened or harassed . You should not have to get a court order for this company to help you protect yourself.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

ditto boston.... that sucks... lose the opportunity to look up the sexy pax's on facebook too... dammit!!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber/Lyft has No legal responsibility to protect you. That's your own responsibility. 
(just stating the law)


----------



## JPinOC949 (Nov 12, 2014)

The problem I have with the last names being gone is it becomes a HUGE hassle when picking someone up from a guard gated community. If the app grabbed the house next door's address you're straight up out of luck without a last name. Gotta call the rider, if they don't answer either wait for a call back or have to cancel. Wasted time driving! 

I hadn't even thought about the safety aspect! Seems like just another way uber doesn't take any consideration toward how we are affected by the changes the make.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Send a text at the beginning of each ride to confirm location. 20% of my pins are in the wrong place.

iPhone shortcut - Settings > General > Keyboard > Shortcuts (I use ppp as my shortcut because it is easy to find on the keyboard)

"Sacto Burbs here, I'm on my way to pick you up. Please confirm pickup address, location or *landmark."

Dont start driving until you get a reply. Or take a chance. Never had a bad pickup since doing this in 230 rides.


----------



## 12692 (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow, Im still waiting for the BGC to complete so I can start driving. I suppose I should stop reading all these forums and stay off the internet because everyday I just read so much negative stuff that it doesn't even make sense to do this?

Please someone tell me it can't really be this awful and Uber can not be so bad as everyone is saying???


----------



## 12692 (Apr 14, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Forums attract complainers, and an inordinate number of trolls. The drivers who know how to make Ubering work for them, drive. You won't find many of them here.
> 
> If you want to make this forum useful for yourself longterm, "ignore" the persistent crybabies and the cab drivers with an agenda. Click on a member's name, and then you can set to "ignore". It cuts down on the bullshit immensely.


Thanks for the tip! I suppose drivers that are making it work are out driving instead


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Über does this so the "1 million new women drivers by 2020" can feel safe. Go pick up "big T" in the middle of the night anywhere he says and ensure you can continue to use the Uber platform. Thanks!


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

I enjoy driving for Uber. 
Can't beat the schedule.
Decent income for the difficulty of the work.

Good luck!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/

$0.80 a mile in Indianapolis. That is LOW. Get a dash-cam. Count your miles. Make sure you have MetroMile or another Uber partner insurance. 95 percent of your passengers will rate you 5*. The others end up in the stories section of the forum. Listen to the good advice from the cabbies and limo drivers. Drive surge only, but don't chase it. That means figure out where it usually is and park yourself there, app off, until it surges.

Join the adventure. Quit if it is no fun. You will be a part of history.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

MrHollick said:


> Wow, Im still waiting for the BGC to complete so I can start driving. I suppose I should stop reading all these forums and stay off the internet because everyday I just read so much negative stuff that it doesn't even make sense to do this?
> 
> Please someone tell me it can't really be this awful and Uber can not be so bad as everyone is saying???


As with everything in life. Everything is fine, until it is not fine.

People complaining are people that have dealt with the shortcoming of TNC work. Until then it's all good.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

MrHollick said:


> Wow, Im still waiting for the BGC to complete so I can start driving. I suppose I should stop reading all these forums and stay off the internet because everyday I just read so much negative stuff that it doesn't even make sense to do this?
> 
> Please someone tell me it can't really be this awful and Uber can not be so bad as everyone is saying???


You have been told that forums attract complainers. To a certain extent that is true. Forums also attract cheerleaders, who think that everything is rosy and that anyone who criticizes Uber is a "hater." I would be cautious about using the "ignore" function. Read as many posts as you can stomach where there is still useful information being delivered. Sometimes finding it is difficult, but there is useful information on these boards.

The advice given to you to track your miles is *very* important. Then you need to find a per mile number to represent your costs. The lowest credible number I have seen on here is $.32/mile. The IRS number is $.575/mile. Your own number is probably somewhere in between. Then use that number to find out what your actual profit is from driving. Don't let the deposits into your bank account fool you. Much (if not most or all) of that is covering your expenses of driving.

Finally, a poster above mentioned that your area is at $.80/mile. That is a very low rate and really puts quite a low ceiling on profitability.

Good luck.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

MrHollick said:


> Wow, Im still waiting for the BGC to complete so I can start driving. I suppose I should stop reading all these forums and stay off the internet because everyday I just read so much negative stuff that it doesn't even make sense to do this?
> 
> Please someone tell me it can't really be this awful and Uber can not be so bad as everyone is saying???


Everything I learned about uber before driving I learned here and another forum, mostly here. It actually made it fun to get people that *****ed about no water, surge, drunk turn by turn instructions, etc. kinda like I was checking them off of a list or playing uber bingo.
It's kind of your duty to come blow off a little steam here, In between pings or after a stupid long shift running the drunkwagon. Don't expect your coworkers at your real job or your friends and family to be interested. It's like *****ing about the free bad coffe at work. Not that you don't appreciate it, it's just what you do.
Do you really want to read a forum where every one says its medium. Go drive and find something to ***** about...or make something up.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

It's like playing the pokies but with better odds. You can make next to nothing and then other times lots. Add the two together negative to nothing plus lots and it's still just a low to average income. Unless you use a separate car for Uber you'll never know your true expenses to calculate whether your making decent money.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

puber said:


> The answer is in distinctive indian last names.
> 
> I think uber read the tread about not picking up indian passengers because they didn't tip and smelled.
> They can't lose that much rupees converted into dollars


Some Indian dudes are using American names and it confuses the hell out of me. I go to pick up jay, kelvin, Ed or some other name with no last name and I keep staring at all Caucasian or American looking dudes in the supposed pick up area. When eventually my ride comes in and finds me, since I cannot find him due to confused identity, it starts awkward!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Why does Uber have us ask for the guys name instead of asking them to show us their phone with the booked ride ?


----------

